

Show HN: dial-a-stranger - jamii

Presenting my slightly odd spawnfest entry. Dial +1 (650) 763-8833 and you will be put on hold. As soon as there are two people on hold they will be linked together into a conference call.
======
jamii
Alternatively, send an sms to +1 (650) 763-8782 to talk to Eliza.

